# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Надгробная речь

## Painkiller

Посоветовался и решил создать такую тему.
*Смысл*:представьте, что вы умерли и идут ваши похороны.Над вашей могилой стоит толпа народу:родственники, друзья, товарищи и т.д.
1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент?
2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?

----------


## Painkiller

> 1. мне пох
> 2. мне пох
>  :lol:


 не может такого быть...

----------


## Raz1el

как бы это тупо и банально не было, хоть меня и бесит что всегда в американских фильмах на похоронах дождь идет (заметте почти всегда в любом фильме), но я хочу чтобы был долждь...
и чтобы все всысказались мне вслед.

----------


## blooddrakon

1) Я всегда любил огонь, и вся моя жизнь похожа на всполохи огня, поэтому в день моих похорон непременно должна быть солнечная невероятно жаркая погода.
2) Если-бы хотя-бы один человек будет не рад моей смерти, то для меня это уже хорошо.

----------


## stre10k

1) я хочу чтоб сыпал стеной снег огромными снежинками
2) я не хочу чтобы люди плакали на моих похоронах, потому что всю свою жизнь я убил на то, чтобы другим не было больно... я хочу чтобы за пузырьком водочки посидели повспоминали мою жизнь... никаких нахваливаний тоже не надо - тако впечатление складывается всегда, что нужно умереть чтобы сказали что то хорошее...

а так пох на самом деле

----------


## Аска

1) пусть будет зима. Хотя на самом деле мне пох.
2) Не хочу, чтобы на моих похоронах был кто-то,  кто был мне близок. Или вернее, кому была близка я. Пусть лучше меня кинут тупо молча в яму. И все.

----------


## taggart

> 1. мне пох
> 2. мне пох


 плусадын

---

1) Желательно без дождя, так всем много проще.
2) Что я от них услышу-то? Я же мертвый.* Могу сказать только, что не хотел бы что бы сие радостное событие (mein tod) было воспринято кое кем на свой счёт, либо же было истолкованно окружающими на кое чей счёт. Многовато чести :). Ну и соответственно разговоров на эту тему не хотелось бы. ....Так подумал, видимо для исключения таких перспектив не зазорно даже запысочку оставить ;)

*- звучит почти как "..он же памятник!" )))

----------


## Pain

> 1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент? 
> 2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?


 То что они скажут, мне на самом деле безразлично... это будут те же слова которые обычно говорят в таких ситуациях.... Каждый говорит от сердца, искренне, но всё равно одни и теже слова....
А погода.... Зимой по кладбищу ходить не удобно - сугробы.... Весной/Осенью - дожди - слякоть..... Пусть это будет лето! :lol:

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

> 1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент? 
> 2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?


 1 Дождь....гроза...
2 Собсно пох...хотелось бы,чтобы просто молча закопали и ушли...

----------


## Nalinana *=)

1. Дождь - я его люблю) Но и чтоб солнышко местами из-за тучек выглядывало)
2. Ну думаю много будет хороших слов... Хочу, чтоб как всегда мои друзья обсудили всю мою жизнь и поржали))) 
Не хочу, чтоб после, кто-нить обсуждал мои умственные способности... аля: "Какая же дура, что вот так вот поступила"... :roll:

----------


## NightKnight

1. Главное чтоб солнца поменьше, ненавижу его. В идеале - дождь, конечно же. Причем,  лучше пусть будет не сильный дождь, но чтоб длился с неделю, чем кратковременная гроза.
2. Мне пох, главное чтоб погуляли на поминках

----------


## Freezer2007

1.много яркого,белого снега.  
2.хотелось бы чтоб меня поняли друзья и восприняли это без осуждений и злости на меня, а на остальных включая родственников мне пох

----------


## Lena

Погода мне без разницы. А вот насчет народа, нехочу, чтобы были похороны. Пусть просто будут несколько человек -мой муж и дети и подружка. Поп отчитает молитву за упокой и все. Никакого алкоголя, никаких "скорбящих", которые 100 лет невиделись и вдруг встретились у меня на похоронах... никаких застолий обедов, ужинов-ничего нехочу, а то меня это оскарбит и я встану, чтоб прогнать их... :lol:

----------


## Аска

А я вот вообще хочу, чтобы меня кремировали и пепел развеяли где-нибудь там, где мне было хорошо при жизни. Пока не знаю. что именно это будет за место. 
Но я не хочу лежать среди чужих мне людей. Не хочу, чтобы любимые люди ходили на мою могилу. Пусть лучше они приходят на то место, где я была счастлива и вспоминают меня там.

----------


## Crash

Погода - дождь, только потому, что я его люблю... На самом деле безразлично. А насчет самих похорон - не хотелось бы никакой толпы народу и вообще никаких похорон. Исчезнуть бы куда-нибудь, просто исчезнуть без следа... Но если уж похороны - поменьше народу и поменьше речей. Хотелось бы, чтобы моя смерть не принесла никому ни боли, ни радости - пусть живут как жили... Так пусть и речи будут соответствовать чувствам, т.е. сводиться к минимуму.

----------


## vlad775577

Хочу чтобы был дождь...чтобы меня кремировали...что будут говорить..ну хотелось бы хорошее услышать..а не типо ну и дебил..ну и слабак!! Пусть и застолье будет..меня хоть вспомнят!! Конечно,не хочется делать кому то больно,хочется чтобы поняли,не оссуждали и приняли так как есть,но люди...они везде одинаковы,к сожалению!!

----------


## DeTaOO

Хм. Если я уйду то когда буду уходить, я по gismeteo.ru ориентироваться(уходить или нет) по погоде не буду.
Если же действительно уйду то ХМ.

Физически будет так:
Будет дохрена людей которым просто будет ПОХ.
Ну с улыбками на ушах давайте выпьем за... Пусть ему земля будет пухом. И тут же пойдут свои местные разговоры. С кем ты вчера, а пошли сходим на дискотеку или возьмем еще собутыльников и тд и тп.
Короче забудут нахрен мгновенно.

А хотелось ? Хм. А нехрена нихотелось. Хотелось бы островок отдельный, уехать туда со всеми этими , извините за выражение, пидарасами( и прихватить с собой маленькую атомную бомбу).
Тут бы я хотел свести туда всех СКОТОВ этого мира.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Посоветовался и решил создать такую тему.
> *Смысл*:представьте, что вы умерли и идут ваши похороны.Над вашей могилой стоит толпа народу:родственники, друзья, товарищи и т.д.
> 1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент?
> 2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?


 1. Должна быть пасмурность.
2. Никаких родственников и друзей быть не должно, там должен быть один старикан, я его знал... он очень хорошо играл, я бы хотел что бы он играл на рояле.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Посоветовался и решил создать такую тему.
> *Смысл*:представьте, что вы умерли и идут ваши похороны.Над вашей могилой стоит толпа народу:родственники, друзья, товарищи и т.д.
> 1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент?
> 2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?


 1.Пускай будет солнце, поют птички там всякие, кузнечики прыгают...
2.Люди улыбаются, все мои жены и дети празднично одеты.Один человек отделяется от толпы и печально произносит-"А все таки странное у него было чувство юмора и сам он был каким то странным, зато умел заваривать чертовски вкусное кофе."Меня хоронят и вся толпа с песнями и танцами уходит в ближайший кабак...

----------


## under water

Хочу, чтобы это непременно была осень... просто чертовски люблю осень... Хочу, чтобы не было солнца, было пасмурно, но не дождливо и тихо... Когда все уйдут пусть пойдет медленный дождь, люблю дождь.. Не хочу, чтобы было много людей, они все лжывы и лицемерны... Пусть будут те, которые были мне дороги и которых любила я... А что будут говорить? пусть говорят, что хотят, лишь бы это было искренне... без лицемерия...

----------


## ANTI

1) Солнце
2) Чтобы сказали:
Он супер был
Так что не плачем а бухаем

----------


## Каин

> Посоветовался и решил создать такую тему.
> *Смысл*:представьте, что вы умерли и идут ваши похороны.Над вашей могилой стоит толпа народу:родственники, друзья, товарищи и т.д.
> 1.Какая погода должна быть в этот момент?
> 2.Что бы вы хотели от них услышать?


 1.Не слышно даже ветра
2.Слова моего друга: Мне кажется Серега на полном серьезе говорил "когда будете на моей могиле, то помните, что смерть я считал благом".

----------


## Kali-Ma

> 1.Пускай будет солнце, поют птички там всякие, кузнечики прыгают...
> 2.Люди улыбаются, все мои жены и дети празднично одеты.Один человек отделяется от толпы и печально произносит-"А все таки странное у него было чувство юмора и сам он был каким то странным, зато умел заваривать чертовски вкусное кофе."Меня хоронят и вся толпа с песнями и танцами уходит в ближайший кабак...


 Я тоже умею варить чертовски вкуснЫЙ кофе :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

Абсолютно пох.
После смерти, даже если есть душа, ей будет наплевать на это бренное тело и на живые ещё тела рядом.

----------


## Kales

1) плохая пусть будет, просто меньше времени прощаться все будут с тем, что от меня останется.
2)хочу так, как было, когда похоронили моего дедушку: все вспоминали старые времена, как он чудил по молодости, как все тоже отжигали, мы много смеялись, это было очень душевно, мне кажется, что мы здорово его тогда проводили. Смысл поминок в том ведь, чтобы родным, друзьям принять, что человека больше нет, провожают для себя, а не для умершего, конечно. Его нет и не будет, но воспоминания останутся в людях. Но вряд ли обо мне так будут вспоминать, да и народу придет немного.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Неприятно фантазировать об обстоятельствах собственных похорон, гм. Потому что сразу перед глазами встают опечаленные горем лица родных. И в самом этом горе переплетается, вероятно, океан чувств - от любви и до самой.. ненависти. 
Если я умру, то, наверное, мне будет все равно. Но в жизни останутся те, кого я покинул. И пока я жив, весьма хотелось бы позаботиться об их чувствах. Хотелось бы сделать так, чтобы они.. все поняли. приняли. чтобы не горевали, не сердились на меня или себя. хотелось бы, чтобы они улыбнулись.. всего лишь улыбнулись моему освобождению, как улыбался бы и я, совершая шаг Домой. Но, увы, скорее всего, этого никогда не будет - никак не удастся убедить их, что в смерти - благо. всегда они будут считать это безумными мыслями, и, быть может, будут даже правы. и мое самоубиение будет в их глазах ни чем иным, как.. предательством. моим предательством их любви ко мне.
и от этого горько. мною будет нанесена глубокая, жестокая рана, и я никак не смогу обратить это лезвие в нежное перо.
Но ладно уж, пофантазируем. 
1) освобождение предполагается когда-нибудь поздней осенью, а значит, похороны тоже будут где-то на стыке осени и зимы. и пускай это будет утро.. холодное, но тихое и ясное.
2) в целом я уже ответил, какой реакции желал бы - всего лишь понимающей улыбки. прощения. молчания. никаких речей я не заслужил в последний путь. вся жизнь моя.. слишком тусклая, чтобы поминать ее словом. и сам я - безликий, как призрак. воистину, самым верным при воспоминании о том, какой я был человек, будет не говорить ничего.

----------


## Running from God

Никогда не хотел быть похороненным под землю. Не нравится мысль о том  что буду гнить и мной будут питаться черви.
Но совсем недавно узнал, что из человеческого праха можно сделать настоящую пластинку и записать туда любую музыку.
Поэтому в день прощания со мной я просто хочу что бы близке люди, если такие вообще найдутся, собрались в небольшем старинном домике. 
За окном золотая осень, низкое серое небо, которое вот-вот готово пролить на землю свои хрустальные слезы,сильный ветер укладывающий молоденькие деревья к земле.
И на грамофоне играет песня "п0рн0фильмы-я так соскучися" 
Никаких слов, никаких слез...

----------


## Unity

А Вы _прежде этого_ - смогли прожить жизнь так, чтобы они появились - группа этих "близких"? Чтоб они влюбились в Вас, в саму Вашу душу, в внутренний Ваш "космос" (а не только плоть); чтобы они после проводили Вас таким странным образом?.. 
Желание светлое - умереть, выбрав дату смерти, простившись с Родными по духу, не только по крови. Но ведь даже ради этой цели стоит поработать. Такой славный Приз - не бывает "даром".

----------


## yana123

> недавно узнал, что из человеческого праха можно сделать настоящую пластинку и записать туда любую музыку.


 О, это очень красиво. Невероятно красиво просто.
Я бы предпочла, чтобы на пластинке было что-то вроде "Hurt" Джонни Кэша. Или кавер Placebo "Where is my mind".

----------


## MaxiCo

А мне из каверов уэр из май майнд больше всего понравился тот, что из сериала _Мыслить как преступник_. С женским вокалом. Так и не смог найти исполнителя - везде пишут, что это _Пиксиз_, но это не так.

----------


## yana123

> А мне из каверов уэр из май майнд больше всего понравился тот, что из сериала _Мыслить как преступник_. С женским вокалом.


 А скиньте ссылку на ютуб или куда-нибудь? Что-то находится только танец марионетки, но там нет слов – только игра на пианино или чём-то похожем.

----------


## MaxiCo

Это должен быть эпизод _Sex, Birth, Death_, музыка играла при попытке су подростка-психопата. Аудиофайл я тогда нашел, не помню уже как. Он подписан как пиксиз, но поет женщина. Если нужен мп3, https://files.dp.ua/ru/6Rh3

----------


## yana123

> Если нужен мп3, https://files.dp.ua/ru/6Rh3


 Таки плацебо, на мой взгляд, мощнее. Девушка не дотягивает, надрыва не чувствуется.
Спасибо.

----------

